# Heartbeat in ear - Pulsatile Tinnitus



## Mikejaa (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Does anybody relate to this? I hear my heartbeat a few times a day in my ear very loudly. I also swallow/ clear my ears like 1000000 times a day.

It is freaking me out.

Cheers.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

I heard about this. Go to the doctor asap - i think this form of tinnitus if actually treatable but you have to get professional help.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Don't worry about this, go to your GP who will probably give you Sudafed (don't take Sudafed if Bipolar) + Antibiotics (might take a while till they deem them necessary) + Number 1 treatment is a nose spray for 3 months steroid based.

This is more common than you think, it's nothing to worry too much about, it's most likely fluid in the middle ear, most likely a thing they call Glue Ear. Of course I am going of very little information, but the fact you keep swallowing suggests this.

The eustachian tube in middle ear is blocked/has fluid in it or something similar. I've had it, most people experience it, if you go to the doctor you will get it sorted but have to be persistent, if you still have it after treatment (Spray takes 3 months), go back and tell them you want to see an ENT.

Source: Studied sound, also had this. In my case I got grommets, but you probably don't need them.

EDIT supplements for Tinnitus other than this and i've beat it 3 times: Gingko Biloba & B Vitamins


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

wow i have this too. i have allergies and shit and sinusitus . honestly i feel there's something wrong with my ears i think when dp started for me i felt something changed or shifted in my head near my ear. that's odd. idk how smoking marijuana would make that happen. when i smoked mj i used to get a bit cold and all my inner nose would get too dry. was that normal ?


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Guys, calm down. I've had this for YEARS. I can hear my heart if I need to, and if I want to, and this has never caused me anything. Unless what you have is different from what I have. You better check your doctor, though.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

pulsatile tinnitus is a real thing, i was reading about it in the news yesterday, i think you should get it checked out, what harm can that do?


----------



## Mikejaa (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks guys, I will see the doctor tomorrow!


----------

